# Attemots by fake failure to recieve notificatation



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Fake email noticfication*

If you get mail message like this, do not touch it. Block it if yo can delete it right away. this is malware most likely. The email looks similar to hotmail but will instead read 

_[email protected]hotmail.com - Fake_
*[email protected] - Real*










The thing that will infect you is the random attachments they send. You will never see these on a real mail failure to send notification. I'm not sure but it may have been an earlier article on this forum about these kind of emails increasing over 2000%. If you don't want to be infected, ignore these emails.

by the way I am not infected I just noticed these and wanted to warn people because they are mighty suspicious and scream illegitimate.


----------

